

Are airline pilots forgetting how to fly? - edw519
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/44324527/ns/business/

======
bulte-rs
Perhaps it is true that pilot's who fly commercially too long (i.e. > 10yrs?)
"forget" some basic flying skills. But based on the examples mentioned in the
msnbc article I personally think the problem lies more in the fact that
pilot's forget how to communicate. Crew coordination is a big part in pilot
training (which as most of you will know goes on forever); but nevertheless
I've heard of many examples of communication gone wrong (the Turkish Airlines
crash being the closest to home for me).

